
Sex in Space - void_nill
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_in_space
======
inetsee
One problem that I envision with sex in space is space adaptation syndrome,
i.e. space sickness. I imagine there are few things that spoil the mood faster
that vomiting on your partner.

On the other hand, I believe that sex in reduced gravity (e.g. on the moon or
Mars) would have significant advantages. Reduced gravity would mean less
effort required to keep ones weight off of ones partner, and could make some
positions that are difficult in one gravity, easier.

~~~
mekster
Gravity actually makes it easier to go back and forth, no?

------
codewench
The idea that they should stay on a fraternal basis was big at NASA: out of
the 1,348 pages of the tome NASA had compiled called _Human Relations in
Transit to Mars_ , only a single page was devoted to the subject of sex; and
that page advised against it.[1]

[1] Red Mars, Kim Stanley Robinson

------
0-_-0
Come on, if it's possible under water [1] it must be possible in zero gravity.

[1] pornhub.com

